# Jam in Toronto



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone want to jam at the Bloor L&M sometime this week? Today maybe? Im really bored and have nothing planned for most of the summer....


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

zao_89 said:


> Anyone want to jam at the Bloor L&M sometime this week? Today maybe? Im really bored and have nothing planned for most of the summer....


bloor?:confused-smiley-010 where's bloor?


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I meant Bloor Street


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

zao_89 said:


> I meant Bloor Street


oh...well i still don;t know where that is...


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Toronto... As the title of the thread says....


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

zao_89 said:


> Toronto... As the title of the thread says....


do you realize that toronto is huge? like are we talking downtown toronto, or like GTA? missisauga...burlington...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Bloor and Major, downtown Toronto.


I bought my first Les Paul there back in 78.


Jam in a music store?


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Bloor and Major, downtown Toronto.
> 
> 
> I bought my first Les Paul there back in 78.
> ...


ok...thanks for clarifying...and yeah jam in a music store...kinda scetchy IMO


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> ok...thanks for clarifying...and yeah jam in a music store...kinda scetchy IMO


They weren't there in '78.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> They weren't there in '78.


haha pwnd:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> haha pwnd:sport-smiley-002:



Ok, I don't keep track of these things.

I bought a brand new Les Paul Deluxe (tobacco sunburst, mini humbuckers) when I was about 16 or 17.

That would be 76 ~ 78 sometime.


The L & M was at the corner of Bloor and Major.

It's not that important to me exactly when it was.


Sometimes you guys kill me with the crap you call people out on.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

The Sunburst didn't come with min-humbuckers:tongue: 
JUST KIDDING!!



Milkman said:


> Ok, I don't keep track of these things.
> 
> 
> I bought a brand new Les Paul Deluxe (tobacco sunburst, mini humbuckers) when I was about 16 or 17.
> ...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> The Sunburst didn't come with min-humbuckers:tongue:
> JUST KIDDING!!



Mine did. It's the only guitar I've owned that I wish I still had, maybe because I worked my a$$ off in the tobacco harvest to earn it.

I remember walking in to L & M with my buddies and walking out with a treasure.


----------

